# Smoked SLICED onions



## walking dude (Apr 16, 2008)

thinking we are going to do smoked bacon cheeseburgers tonite for supper.........in one of the threads of bacon cheeseburgers that i found doing a search, (there are only two of em), one of the pics showed SLICED onions being smoked.............

anyone here current tried that yet?


----------



## bunky (Apr 16, 2008)

Sounds Good to me,  Never Tried smoking onions   But I have wrapped whole onions in tin foil and threw them in the bottom of my grill on the Charcoal..


----------



## invader q (Apr 16, 2008)

Was on my list to try too, but I've not done it yet.  If my memory serves me, there is a recipe in the book "Smoke and Spice".  Sounds like they would be great.


----------



## blacklab (Apr 16, 2008)

I never smoked them either, but I grill them quite often with the webber kettle.


----------



## smokin' joe (Apr 16, 2008)

I smoke them all the time WD.  They really add a nice flavor to burgers and sausages.


----------



## abelman (Apr 16, 2008)

I do onions a lot and really like them. I do whole onions (white and sweet yellow) and they take about an hour and a half to 2 hours at 225. This is the best way to do onions if you want them for slicing. They keep a very long time in the fridge as well. It's very simple. I usually peel off the first real layer of the onion and then just throw it on and let it go.

I have also done a halfed onion. I dig out the center pit a bit and add a Tsp of butter and a half cube of either chicken or beef boullion. Then, wrap in foil. These take an hour to an hour and a half depending on how tender you want them. You can add some mushrooms or such as well. Remember to peel off the first main layer as well.



If you want to got the short and quick route with just slices, I would slice more than you need and place them on the grate. I would think a sliced onion would need no more than 30 minutes. So, slice more than you need and start taste testing after 15 minutes and see how things shape up.


----------



## morkdach (Apr 16, 2008)

like to get nice sweet onions mainley red cut em ring em and place em on a nice smoked bacon burger or a nice burger dog you'll like em lyy some off to the side get um chrispy wow good stuff make em up at work 2 to 3 times a month


----------

